# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Friday Lounge!

## Lunaire

It’s Friday!!  :banana guy: 





This is the place to share feelings about this week and weekend plans. 

Be aware that once Friday is gone the lounge will close up shop!  :cheers:

----------


## Otherside

Bank Holiday Friday here (public holiday)

YES LONG WEEKEND  ::D:

----------


## Lunaire

Woohoo!!  :Guitarist2: 

Wall Street closes down for Good Friday here in the states but almost nothing else does.  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

It's been a great day for sleeping, I'll say that much.  ::

----------


## Lunaire

> It's been a great day for sleeping, I'll say that much.



Wish I could say the same! Had an ornery cat wake me up 4 times in the middle of the night.  :silly:

----------


## Lunaire

Plan to finish a game called Judgment when I get off work tonight then start a new game called Fist of the North Star this weekend.  :summer:

----------


## CeltAngel

> Plan to finish a game called Judgment when I get off work tonight then start a new game called Fist of the North Star this weekend.



Fist of the North Star.... That's the series where the main guy makes people's heads explode, right? I'm going off some extremely hazy memories here.  ::

----------


## Lunaire

> Fist of the North Star.... That's the series where the main guy makes people's heads explode, right? I'm going off some extremely hazy memories here.



Hahah, you got it! I’ve never watched the series but I really like the developer studio that made the game so I plan to give it a shot. 

B8E58CAB-B673-4C17-95B9-C3941A7D52BD.gif

----------


## CloudMaker

I’m going to drink all night to forget about my AWFUL mother and family !!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Plan to finish a game called Judgment when I get off work tonight then start a new game called Fist of the North Star this weekend.



I hope you enjoy your game honey I know you've enjoyed the series! And the new game sounds really cool! In-between the games needs cuddle time though  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> I hope you enjoy your game honey I know you've enjoyed the series! And the new game sounds really cool! In-between the games needs cuddle time though



 ::teddy::

----------


## CeCe

Happy Friday I have off!!!

----------


## rabidfoxes

Hope you're having a good Friday everyone. I've plucked up the courage to put a "friends wanted" ad in my city's subreddit so we'll see what comes out of that. At the very least it will bring some variety to these same-ish lockdown days...

----------


## CeltAngel

It's Saturday because I'm from the future!  :Evil Banana:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> It's Saturday because I'm from the future!



Happy Saturday!

----------


## CeltAngel

> Happy Saturday!



Thank you, person from the past!  ::

----------


## Flavor

Starting off with a movie.

----------


## Lunaire

Friday’s nearly over for most of us so the lounge is now closed.  :bam:

----------


## Lunaire

The Friday lounge is back open for business!

Does anyone have any fun stories from the week or weekend plans they’d like to share?  :cheers:

----------


## CeltAngel

Hey, I'm finally on a lounge thread on the day that's in the title instead of being in the future!  ::

----------


## Lunaire

> Hey, I'm finally on a lounge thread on the day that's in the title instead of being in the future!



It must be difficult living in the future like that.  ::(:

----------


## CeltAngel

> It must be difficult living in the future like that.



Don't worry, it's just as dystopian as the present.... *sigh*

----------


## Lunaire

> Don't worry, it's just as dystopian as the present.... *sigh*



At this point I’m just waiting for the part of the dystopia where we get cybernetics and everything has neon.  :8):

----------


## CeltAngel

> At this point I’m just waiting for the part of the dystopia where we get cybernetics and everything has neon.



As a child of the 80s, I've been preparing for this my whole life. Everything being neon will be very familiar, perhaps almost comforting.  ::

----------


## Total Eclipse

I’m signing some papers that were much needed to be signed today.

----------


## firestar

Happy Friday!

----------


## Lunaire

The lounge is once again closing up shop. 
Have a great weekend everyone!  :sparkles:

----------


## Lunaire

The Friday Lounge is open for business!  :protest:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Ahh yeahhhhh resting Friday  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Happy Friday! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## firestar

:Celebrate:

----------


## Lunaire

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

----------


## Lunaire

It’s that time of week again!  :mask:

----------


## Otherside

Day off work. And its payday  ::D: 

Since we're allowed to travel now and things are open again (so long as they're outside), went to the beach. 

Things definatley very quiet here though. People here, but not the usual numbers youd usually have at a seaside town whe  its sunny out. Got to be the only person on a rollercoaster lol. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

> Day off work. And its payday 
> 
> Since we're allowed to travel now and things are open again (so long as they're outside), went to the beach. 
> 
> Things definatley very quiet here though. People here, but not the usual numbers youd usually have at a seaside town whe  its sunny out. Got to be the only person on a rollercoaster lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Sounds like you had a fun day off!
Did you go to an amusement park in addition to the beach or is there just a single lonely roller coaster there?  ::!:

----------


## Otherside

There was a sort of amusement park area, expensive though. Charged a lot per ride. So only went on the one.

I want to go to an amusement park though now they're all open. Bit of a rollercoaster junkie. Might try that next day out. Got a trip booked to Orlando to go to the parks there later this year - which I'm hoping goes ahead. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

Florida has some of the loosest restrictions state side do you should be fine coming in, it’s going back you may need to worry about. 

Just make sure you keep away from Florida man.  :Razz:

----------


## Lunaire

It’s Friday once again!!  :cheers:

----------


## firestar

Happy Friday! So much craziness at work. Ready for the weekend!

----------


## Lunaire

Wooo Friday!!  :bam:

----------


## Otherside

I have a week off. So I'm off to a theme park. Cannot wait to go on the rollercoasters again.

----------


## Lunaire

Hope you have a nice trip to the theme park!  :summer:

----------


## firestar

Happy Friday!

----------


## Lunaire

Very happy it’s Friday! It has been one heck of a week.  :for lolz:

----------


## Otherside

Happy Friday  ::):  

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

Woohoo!  :sparkles:

----------


## Lunaire

It’s that day of the week again!  ::):

----------


## Sainnot

So glad I don’t have to work tomorrow. So much to do this weekend

----------


## Sainnot

Sadly didn’t do much. I slept for the majority of the weekend and I only went outside to get my online order.

----------


## Lunaire

Glad it’s Friday!!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Lunaire

:plane: 
It’s Friday!!
Plan to play more Nier Replicant this weekend.

----------

